# Trot-up at eventing



## Sue B (16 July 2012)

So...... does anyone know how the final horse inspection will be managed?!  They are not selling tickets - would they have the trot-up in the arena - i.e. not on a hard surface?  

I have actually lodged this question with LOCOG so they may or may not phone me back to advise.  Took quite a lot of explaining to the customer services girl who clearly thought anyone who wanted to watch a vet look at a horse was a bit odd!


----------



## Xander (16 July 2012)

If you have a ticket for the final day (sj) then you're in. Don't know where it's being held but all the trot-ups I've seen have been on a hard surface. There are a number of options within the park (I could guess but ....) and you'll probably be advised nearer the date. Think the gates open around 7 ish on that day and you'll be directed to the right area 
Will update if I get more info before you do.


----------



## Faithkat (16 July 2012)

Er  . . .  the public are barred from the trot-ups.  This was on HH not long ago:  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/313091.html


----------



## Sleighfarer (16 July 2012)

Faithkat said:



			Er  . . .  the public are barred from the trot-ups.  This was on HH not long ago:  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/313091.html

Click to expand...

They changed their minds.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

Hi peeps

According to this month's Eventing magazine, it says that: 

'Gates at Greenwich Park (31st July) will now open at 7.45am on the final day of the eventing competition, with the trot-up being held in the main arena, beginning at 8.15am.'

_Source: August 2012 issue of Eventing, page 4_

Obviously, keep an eye out for any changes nearer the time.


----------



## Sue B (17 July 2012)

Excellent if in main arena (although a little surprising) so all of us who have sj tickets will be able to watch.  Early start to the day then............


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

Sue B said:



			Excellent if in main arena (although a little surprising) so all of us who have sj tickets will be able to watch.  Early start to the day then............
		
Click to expand...

Yes, early start but sooo worth it. When I got my ticket, it looked like the trot-up wasn't going to be public. So this _volte-face_ is a welcome bonus. Looking forward to it


----------

